# ESPN To Show Lawnmower Racing



## jdbill (Sep 16, 2003)

ESPN is scheduled to show lawnmower racing on July 8, 2004 at 2 pm in the afternoon. 
Set those vcr timers now.

Bill


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Cooooooool...I don't have cable or satellite, will somebody record it for me, I'd love to see that.


----------

